# Forum in English  > News  > Computer security news  >  Q&A: Howard Schmidt talks about privacy, Chinese hackers and background checks

## wise-wistful

Howard Schmidt today is the CEO of R&H Security Consulting. However, he's better known around the world for working in the White House for 31 years. A former White House security adviser, he was appointed by President Bush as Special Adviser for Cyberspace Security just three months after the terrorist attacks of Sept. 11, 2001. 
When it comes to security, Schmidt has been around the block. On the corporate side, he once served as vice president and chief information security officer and chief security strategist for eBay Inc. and he was also chief security officer at Microsoft Corp. In the military, he was director of the U.S. Air Force Office of Special Investigations Computer Forensic Lab and Computer Crime and Information Warfare Division.
Read More

----------

